# I wish I can just deck these guys in the face



## GGC (Feb 5, 2013)

Was just doing some surfing on craigslist and here is an ad I came by. This is just horrible. Loss of Words.

Available grass cut for people who own lawn equipment (chicago and subburbs)
Property preservation company looking for contractors that are reliable, and go getters. Must have camera,smartphone and computer,reliable internet connection and transportaion. You must be able to reach by phone on the job,and as well as email on a day by day basis. People with android phones and iPhones will be given top consideration. Must be able to do 20 plus cuts or order a day
Location: chicago and subburbs
Compensation: $10 per job
Telecommuting is ok.
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

all your going to see in this industry is falling prices,as long as someone is dumb enough to keep doing jobs for nothing,they will keep cutting prices,last year told me was enough was enough now you can see why,i still have people calling with ridiculous pricing and just say are you for real it is just plain crazy,it will get no better so i would'nt hold my breathe:sleep1:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I actually had a phone call with someone and when they said $20.00 per cut I said good luck because we will not touch it. She actually had the nerve to say that she doesn't understand why people will not do it since if you do 10 in a day you can make $200.00.
I told her that the 10 I do now a day for my price I make $400.00. Insisted that they must be private customers.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Where are you that you get so many cuts? I've gotten about 3 per week.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

we are in new jersey. we cover about 130 properties


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

$400 a day still won't support much of a business. 
And certainly NOT if you are paying an employee.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

GGC said:


> Was just doing some surfing on craigslist and here is an ad I came by. This is just horrible. Loss of Words.
> 
> Available grass cut for people who own lawn equipment (chicago and subburbs)
> Property preservation company looking for contractors that are reliable, and go getters. Must have camera,smartphone and computer,reliable internet connection and transportaion. You must be able to reach by phone on the job,and as well as email on a day by day basis. People with android phones and iPhones will be given top consideration. Must be able to do 20 plus cuts or order a day
> ...


One of these days Altisource will finally start up.. No idea what the delay is.


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

you Know with people desprate for work now days I am not surprised if they would not get a buch of people!! my son would not cut our patio lawn wich has no Grass for $10.00! this bussiness is starting to SUCK DUCKS BUTT


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Zoly said:


> Where are you that you get so many cuts? I've gotten about 3 per week.


So that's what you call relatively low volume? No wonder you haven't had to do any repairs to your mower.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm doing about 20-35 grass cuts per day. About 10-15 sales cleans per day and 2-3 trash outs per week been pretty fortunate this spring it has picked up on this side of things and I'm starting to see more orders from all my local brokers and agents, I have about 5 different offices I put all the for sale signs in the yards of their houses and so on it kinda helps when my fiancé and her mother are real estate agents.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

dryBgerG said:


> So that's what you call relatively low volume? No wonder you haven't had to do any repairs to your mower.


Touche.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> she doesn't understand why people will not do it since if you do 10 in a day you can make $200.00.
> I told her that the 10 I do now a day for my price I make $400.00. Insisted that they must be private customers.


That is good money to someone making $600 a week who's only expenses each day are $3.25 for fuel to work and back, $4.50 for lunch, $1 for the 50/50 office drawing, and 75 cents for a bottled water from the vending machine in the hall. Most of them really don't have any idea.

So she insisted they must be private customers; and howt exactly does that make any difference?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> That is good money to someone making $600 a week who's only expenses each day are $3.25 for fuel to work and back, $4.50 for lunch, $1 for the 50/50 office drawing, and 75 cents for a bottled water from the vending machine in the hall. Most of them really don't have any idea.
> 
> So she insisted they must be private customers; and howt exactly does that make any difference?




I've rough figured that IF I were to go out and buy all of my work equipment new I'd be closing in on $150,000 investment. 
This does not come easily!!!!!

And don't forget the insurances for this, the license plate fees, the taxes etc etc etc etc etc. 
$400 a day does not cut it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> One of these days Altisource will finally start up.. No idea what the delay is.


we have'nt got anything from them in forever....


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

The $400.00 a day is just from those grass cuts. We also are doing other things also. Also even if we do 15 bank owned we never drive more than 40 miles a day. We live in a very crowded area so the properties are close.
For example, the other day we did 12 houses (me and a helper) they were in 4 different cities, with about 5 of them being under 2500 sq ft . The total milage from office back to office was 35 miles and 5 hours.
Plus we have it where we also mix in some regular customers in the same areas that we have pickup.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Racerx said:


> we have'nt got anything from them in forever....


Racerx, I believe Michigan Realty Solutions was awarded the RFP for Wisconsin. They contacted me about working for them and I laughed at her. I told her I pay my guys more than they were offering. Although I guess its possible they aren't direct with Altisource.....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Racerx, I believe Michigan Realty Solutions was awarded the RFP for Wisconsin. They contacted me about working for them and I laughed at her. I told her I pay my guys more than they were offering. Although I guess its possible they aren't direct with Altisource.....


We got the rfp for Iowa and some of Chicago. Been waiting for a couple of months for work to start though. Their debris and boarding pricing is a bit on the low side but the rest is okay. But each regional comes up with their own price from there.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> We got the rfp for Iowa and some of Chicago. Been waiting for a couple of months for work to start though. Their debris and boarding pricing is a bit on the low side but the rest is okay. But each regional comes up with their own price from there.


You should have skipped Chitcago and went for Milwaukee instead. I would have helped you out. MRS, no way in hell........


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> You should have skipped Chitcago and went for Milwaukee instead. I would have helped you out. MRS, no way in hell........


Milwaukee was on our list, didn't get it. Probably got Chicago and Iowa because they are a PITA


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> You should have skipped Chitcago and went for Milwaukee instead. I would have helped you out. MRS, no way in hell........


Milwaukee is a ten minute walk or a two minute drive from me:thumbup:


----------



## GGC (Feb 5, 2013)

SwiftRes said:


> One of these days Altisource will finally start up.. No idea what the delay is.


No worries. Once they do, we will be ready to rock n roll for you.


----------

